# Tack theft essex



## wizbit (24 February 2011)

Just had all my tack stolen from yard in Chelmsford area. All leather equipment taken, saddles, bridles, headcollars and lunge equipment. Over £15k worth taken, white van and yellow van spotted circulating yards in area with two men of eastern european descent asking for scrap metal. Yard was secure and alarmed, planned robbery.


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (24 February 2011)

How awful for you What area of Chelmsford did this occur?


----------



## wizbit (24 February 2011)

Roxwell, totally gutting


----------



## Cuffey (24 February 2011)

Sorry to hear about this
Perhaps add to FB Group with crime Number
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Essex-Horsewatch/173119246040943?ref=ts&v=wall


----------



## OWLIE185 (25 February 2011)

Please inform Horsewatch (You will need to first report it to the police and get a crime number).  Was any of it tack marked with your postcode?  Make sure that the replacement tack is tack marked with your postcode as they are likely to return to steal your new tack.


----------



## Piccy (25 February 2011)

So sorry to hear this. Theft is such a low crime.


----------



## Dottie (25 February 2011)

So sorry to here this. I had a load of my stuff stolen this time 2 years ago. Its sickening. Keep a look out on ebay in case anything turns up, and report it to as many people as you can. 
Its worth asking tack shops/feed merchants etc to put a sign up on there notice board warning people where these thefts are taking place and what was stolen. Its makes people a bit more aware and on the look out.


----------



## Essex HW (25 February 2011)

Has everyone who had tack stolen given the Police details of what is missing?  Then, also make sure you contact Essex Horsewatch and let them know if any of the tack has been Security Coded by Essex Horsewatch  or Post coded, or microchipped.  You do have some chance of getting that stuff back.

Either way,  let Essex Horsewatch know exactly what was stolen and its value and they can ensure the information is passed to the Horsewatch National Alliance, and details of your missing property can be passed round the Country in less than an hour.    You can contact Essex Horsewatch at www.Essexhorsewatch.org.uk or on their Facebook Page.

Essex Police also have Crime Reduction Officers who are willing to attend properties and give advice on security


----------



## Pink_Lady (25 February 2011)

Am really sorry to hear of your losses


----------



## wizbit (27 February 2011)

thanks everyone. Tack was not marked and only one persons was insured, so we are all devastated. Still very suspicious activity in the area from this white ford transit asking round all local yards for scrap metal, in some cases on more than one occassion. Not sure if i am allowed to disclose the number plate so i wont but it is on false plates, so if nothing else, that is dodgy. hope everyone stays vigilant and if you're in the area id advise to take tack home!! this van has also been spotted in the brentwood area, also circulating livery yards.


----------



## Jo C (28 February 2011)

White LDV tipper van has been seen in the west chelmsford area all over the weekend and again today! Please keep your eyes open. Police have been informed.


----------



## Red30563 (28 February 2011)

I have friends with horses in Roxwell & Chelmsford areas - have given them the heads-up about this.


----------



## wizbit (28 February 2011)

great, thanks everyone, keep spreading the word. hopefully these scum won't be able to target anyone else


----------



## wizbit (1 March 2011)

another yard locally got done over last night also, PEOPLE PLEASE TACK YOUR TACK HOME!!! these b******** are still about!


----------



## Jo C (1 March 2011)

wizbit - where was this one? Am very local and very concerned. PM if you'd prefer.


----------

